# Pooch Pic



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Does this girl look bred to you?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am far from experienced at this and for me it is hard to tell from that photo and her color. 
I would say that she is bred or in heat.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm going to say no, but i've never been much good at these. How far along would she be...if you know?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Not too far, and hopefuly not at all. She's only 5.5 months old! I've only had her 3 weeks. She came to me w/her vulva swollen. I thought she was in heat but it hasn't gone down. Don't think it's an infection. No fever and she's healthy as can be. That the swelling hasn't gone down has me concerned. Thought I'd run this by you all and get your feedback before calling the vet. 

Deb Mc


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would say heat then but you say she's been swollen for weeks that doesn't sound right.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I would say heat then but you say she's been swollen for weeks that doesn't sound right.


Exactly! That's my concern. My other girls (mature does and a younger doeling) do not swell like that. Aside from the swollen vulva, this doeling seems fine in every respect: active, playful, friendly, and eating, drinking and eliminating normally.

Deb Mc


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would guess she's just "odd". I have a few younger does that look like this constantly and aren't bred. Crossing my fingers she isn't bred for ya.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks! "Odd" would be fine. :crazy: Hope that's all it is.

Deb Mc


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

Does she have any sort of uddering going on? It is kind of a mystery to me, She does look sort of swollen.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Her vulva looks different than the other girls' in more ways than one. It appears to be external as opposed to recessed, in addition to the swelling. Double "odd". No udder, though.

Deb Mc


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

DebMc said:


> Her vulva looks different than the other girls' in more ways than one. It appears to be external as opposed to recessed, in addition to the swelling. Double "odd". No udder, though.
> 
> Deb Mc


? Can you get more photos?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are a couple more.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

She looks in season. Not sure why for so long though. Is she with or near a buck?


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

There's a 3.5 month old buckling a couple yards over. At one point, those yards are only about 70-80' apart and the boys can see the girls and vice versa from that spot. 

Deb Mc


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

thats way to far away to have a accidental breeding. 
well you can wait and see or like me try and get her into a vet for a ultrasound or draw blood and send it for testing. I have to take a kid who will be 6 mo in July to my vet for a ultrasound later this week. I fear that she was bred when I bought her but I am hoping she is just a round girl with a funny pooch.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

I know she was not exposed to a buck here but she's only been here for 3 weeks. So there is the possibility she was accidentally exposed at her breeders. 

Question: Her pooch - is that the way they look if bred? A good analogy for her vulva placement is a belly button - some have innies, others outies. This does is an outie.

Deb Mc


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Wish some more experienced people would take a look for you. Maybe start a thread specifically asking if she looks pregnant with these same photos. :shrug: I personally am still guessing in season. Also hoping that for you !!


----------

